# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Dự án cung cấp máy chạy bộ cho viện dưỡng lão

## kiencuong2

Trong suốt thời gian yêu nhau thời tuổi trẻ, 2 vợ chồng Bill Clinton đã đinh ra hẳn một kế hoạch để làm nền tảng và không biết mua máy chạy bộ nào tốt nên đã vào _https://thethaotaiphat.com.vn/tim-hi...-nay/a767.html_ để tìm hiểu động cơ cho mối quan hệ của họ. Họ cùng làm việc với nhau để tạo ra một cuộc cách mạng trong Đảng dân chủ và đạt mục tiêu cuối cùng là trở thành chủ nhân của Nhà Trắng. Và khi mà Bill Clinton đắc cử tổng thống năm 1992 thì kế hoạch của họ đã hoàn toà nmáy tập chạy bộ  thành công, cũng chính vì vậy họ lại đặt ra mục tiêu cao hơn và tham vọng hơn nữa đó lá có thể cả 2 vợ chồng đều là tổng thống nước Mỹ. 

Và cho đến bây giờ mục tiêu đó có lẽ vẫn đang được tiến hành và là một bí mật giữa 2 vợ chồng họ.
Dù đã cùng nhau lên kế hoạch cho máy chạy bộ đơn năng tương lai nhưng Hillary vẫn tự mình xác định những việc cần làm để giành được thắng lợi đó. Bà đã tự rút ra được một chân lý đó là khi có bất cứ cơ hội nào để giành chiến thắng thì cần phải theo đuổi nó theo cách riêng của bản thânh chứ không phải là làm nó theo sự chỉ bảo của bất kỳ một người nào. Vì vậy máy chạy bộ nào tốt bà đã tự mình làm mọi việc để đi đến chiến thắng đó mà chưa cần tới sự trợ giúp của chồng mình – cựu tổng thống Mỹ Bill Clinton.



Bà xác định phương pháp để mình giành chiến thắng trong cuộc chiến này đó là phải tạo ra một tính cách độc lập, một câu chuyện hay và thu hút máy chạy bộ điện bao nhiêu tiền để có thể trình bày trước tất cả người dân Mỹ, những ngừoi vốn đã biết được không quá nhiều mà cũng chẳng ít về bà. Cái cách mà bà chọn lựa đến bây giờ có lẽ vẫn mang lại hiệu quả bởi trong mắt công chúng Mỹ bà là nữ thượng nghị sĩ cứng rắn, thông minh và cũng rất biết cách lãnh đạo. Khả năng tìm địa điểm bán máy chạy bộ của bà được hầu hết người dân đều công nhận nhưng cũng có không ít người chưa hiểu và cũng chưa đồng tình với cách làm của bà.

Hillary cũng giống như các chính trị gia khác đều có chút thổi phồng thành tích của mình trong quá khứ và lấp liếm đi nhưngc chuyện không vui máy tập chạy bộ giảm cân  hay những sai làm trong quá khứ để không một ai có thể nhìn thấy hay biết được về nó theo kiểu đã phạm sai lầm nhưng giả vờ như không hề làm điều đó. Đó là cách mà hầu hết các nhà chính trị sẽ làm để tạo ra hình ảnh đẹp đẽ trong lòng công chúng, để họ nhận được nhiều sự tin tưởng hơn qua đó máy tập thể dục chạy bộ có thể dễ dàng lãnh đạo được người dân trong những cuộc đấu tranh mà họ tạo nên. Họ khiến người dân tin tưởng vào chính sách của mình để đứng về phe mình khi có những tranh chấp xảy ra.

----------

